# Otisville Fur Sale! WOW!!!!



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Hey guys, I have a good marketing scheme. I'm gonna have Scarletfever get up at auction time and sell my fur in her jammies. I bet that'll be me a couple of more dollars  :lol:


Shoot ... you've been promising catch pics of Scarletfever in her Victoria Secret stuff all year.

Sounds like all you really need to do John is get some of those purple gloves.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Joe and Mike,

A big thank you for your hard work bringing the trappers in this area a great sale! I know my boy's enjoyed it. In the past I give them some pocket spending money and the rest goes into their savings accounts. They are still trying to convince me that they need more pocket spending money.:lol:


----------

